# Comicgesicht...



## Flakes (5. April 2006)

Hallo ich bin noch ziemlich neu und ungeübt bei Photoshop und wollte jetzt so einen Effekt wie auf diesem Foto hingebekommen.

Wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich das und mit welcher Funktion am einfachsten und schnellsten (hab viele Fotos) hinbekomme

Danke im Vorraus und Grüße aus Wien

A


----------



## Leola13 (5. April 2006)

Hai,

versuch mal über Tontrennung , Kantenbetonung ein relativ gutes Ergebnis hinzubekommen.

Kannst auch hier im Forum danach suchen.

... aber das mit den vielen Fotos sehe ich als Problem, da du sicherlich den gewünschten Effekt manuell für jedes einzelne Bild anpassen musst.

Ciao Stefan


----------

